# Hello, Im new.



## 14803 (Dec 16, 2005)

Recently I have joined, as a member, on this site. I was searching for a good quality site about IBD, and it seems as if I have found one.I'm 14 years old, turning 15 in Feb. of next year, and I have been diagnosed with Ulcerative Colitis since 2003 I believe. I was shocked then and I'll admit that I didnâ€™t know barely anything around my illness, though since then I have been educated around that subject and other medical subjects. As probably everyone else here, I have gone through a number of cases of this illness.Before I go on any further about myself, I just wanted to say that I respect everyone here, no matter what IBD/IBS, or any other illness you may have. I know that the IBD/IBS victims besides me have had a number of cases/situations in a number of forms. I believe it is hard to share the emotions, experiences, cases, hardships etc. with people who do not have anything similar to my illness, which is why I came on this site. I am excited to be here for all reasons.The medications that I take are the common Asacol and if the case is severe, prednisone. I know that there are other medications, though I prefer these, but donâ€™t take me wrong because I dislike prednisone in everyway, though it seems to do the job with a severe case at most of the times. I try to remain faithful to taking my medications and try not to consume negative foods or drinks.This illness, as it has on others, has both positive and negative effects on me. I will admit that it has done more negative effects than positive ones.As for the negative it has emotionally/mentally affected myself and others around me, and physically affected myself and others around me. As Iâ€™m sure it has done for others IBD/IBS victims, as you all know personally those negative effects in a number of cases, in different form, shape, or size.As for the positive, it has emotionally/mentally affected me and others around me, such as educate, certain qualities enhanced (Stronger, etc.) and also physically affected myself and others around me, such as healthier diet, exercise, etc.I have some questions that come to mine at the moment.Flare-up Situation:Currently I am going through a flare-up, in fact many the past couple months, though I do not know why, because I remain faithful to taking my meds (Ill admit I had my moments) (Six asacol a day, 5 mil of pred. a day) and diet. Is it my meds? Are they failing? Should I increase the quantity of prednisone? Can I get this over with before Christmas? (Flare-up situation: Not formed, blood, many severe urges, amount of bawls 4-6 times a day, no stomach pains)Any info, comments, opinions, etc. will be appreitiated.Special Experiments:Trying Goats Milk (Constantly currently), Paud' Arco Pills (Rarely currently)Any info, comments, opinions, etc. will be appreitiated.Past incidents: In the past, before I was diagnosed, I had the worst stomach pains (Abdominal pain?), and It wasnâ€™t the ordinary ones. These ones happened every couple months and lasted one or more days, and they where the kind where you are bend down in pain because it hurts worst when youâ€™re standing and the doctors had no explanation for the incidents. My parents and I believe that might have been the early stages or w/e of the Colitis. Any info, comments, opinions, etc. will be appreitiated.Random Questions:*I know it is very probable, but after a couple months on a low dose of pred. is it possible to be dependant of it where it has to be a strict withdraw? Any info, comments, opinions, etc. will be appreitiated.*Chances of passing it on to my off spring.Any info, comments, opinions, etc. will be appreitiated.*I have had an edeosecrecy after being diagnosed with colitis about wrapping my arms around my stomach and bending slightly when sitting even when not going through problems as if I was adapted to it from colitis. The people around me always worry about it when I do it, even if im not having problems. Any info, comments, opinions, etc. will be appreitiated.*Environment/s and how it affects the IBD/IBS victims. Any info, comments, opinions, etc. will be appreitiated.*Foods and Drinks and how it affects the IBD/IBS victims.Any info, comments, opinions, etc. will be appreitiated.*Stages, versions, etc of flare ups.Any info, comments, opinions, etc. will be appreitiated.*Why I am not experiencing abdominal pains as I was the first year or so of illness, and being replaced by severe urges.Any info, comments, opinions, etc. will be appreitiated.Well I will def. do more stuff later, but Iâ€™m tired of writing, lol, and I need to go soon.Also sorry of miss spelled, grammar mistakes, etc. Iâ€™m not that good with that kind of stuff.


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

Hi! And welcome to this wonderful site! It's helped me out a lot. I'm glad to hear your story though sad to hear that you have flareups and such. I am also 14 turning 15 in February. I, however, have IBS, GERD, and a Hiatal Hurnia! I was diagnosed with IBS about 2002-2003







FUN! My worst flare up of my stomach landed me in the hospital. Since then my stomach has gradually gotten better and doesn't bother much anymore because I've taken steps to help it! Some suggestions(keep in mind I have IBS):1) Try Hypnotheropy: It's to help relieve stress. Though I am a very unstressed person I found it quite relaxing and helpful for my stomach if I just set aside some time to have someone help me relax. Many other people have found this helpful2) Try when you have really bad bouts some heat on your stomach like a heating pad. and if I want the heat but need to go somewhere I use threma care heating patches. I find the menstruel cramp size to be the one that works best.. It helps me a lot.About the meds: I know with my IBS after about 6 month of taking a medication called Bentyl I got used to it and it stopped working. Maybe talk to your doctor about it. Random Questions: Some Answered: I don't think you can pass it on to your off spring but I'm not positive. I know for IBS it's not proven and I don't think there's a connection in Ulcerative Colitis. Ex. My great aunt has it but her mother and father did notEnviroment: I haven't found it effects me much unless I'm in a place I feel unsafe. Then I get bothered by it. I heard pollution has a connection to cause IBS but I don' think It's true. Food and Drink: I find I should stray away from too much fatty foods. For some people its different foods though. IBS symtoms vary from person to person but there are some main ones. For me its D+C, but mostly pain in my abdominal region. I started off with sparce cramps that soon grew to having cramps every night. I took medication to control it and then it got better. Now I'm on a medication that works wonders and rarely have pain but when I do my stomach REALLY hurts. Change in pain:Maybe its your horomones from puberty? I'm here if you need more help and I hope I was pretty helpful!Don't forget smile!


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi and welcome mj


----------



## 18200 (May 22, 2006)

hi wazzup normally carrots are the worst for and that sucks because they are pretty much my favorite food, i normally get the same kind of stomach ache as you and i find just going and rolling up in a ball helps, and i find playing music literally ex. violin a good way to get rid of stress. i have a question the day i had my playing auditions for symphony i pretty had a low grade stomach ache all day nerves or not?


----------

